

Dalvik ported to MeeGo, promising instant Android app compatibility - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Myriad-Group-Myriad-Alien-Dalvik/

======
CountHackulus
While the article mentions MeeGo, the N900 in the video is clearly running
Maemo. The article briefly mentions that Maemo support might be possible, but
the video out and out proves it.

Going even further than that however, the maemo.org folks discovered that
they're using Qt in the background, and so presumably, this could be ported
pretty easily over to a Symbian device.

------
dtwwtd
This doesn't mean that Google will give MeeGo access to the Android market,
meaning that it will increase the work for developers to support the multiple
platforms.

~~~
ergo98
Having your APK in multiple markets is laughably trivial.

But regardless, what a way to try to dig a negative out of a story like this.

~~~
dtwwtd
I realize how easy it is, I just wanted to point out that they still won't
have market access.

I'm of the opinion that Nokia should just move to Android - they make nice
hardware but they need better software and should stop spinning their wheels
and partner with Google on Android. Don't get me wrong, I love my n810, but
I'd like to see Android on a lot of hardware Nokia makes.

------
moxiemk1
I don't know much about how the UI widgets are implemented on Android -

Is it such that Nokia/Intel could reimplement these and have Android apps look
consistent with MeeGo UI, or will developer have to do some UI tweaking in
order to look reasonable on the different OSes?

EDIT: I suppose this same question also applies to the similar Dalvik
implementation on the BlackBerry Playbook that's been rumored.

------
abhikshah
Instant app compatibility? Wouldn't they also need to provide the same set of
APIs that Android provides?

~~~
wmf
They do. I think they've ported almost the entire Android userspace and called
it "Dalvik".

------
wheaties
Can anyone tell us how many more platforms/phones/devices and what not I'll
need to think about supporting because of this? And I do mean "needt o think
about" rather than "have to."

~~~
wmf
None; MeeGo was dead yesterday and now it's still dead.

------
fungi
a) why didn't nokia do this 12months ago?

b) dalvic is apache licensed so Myriad wont have to release the code

~~~
kjhgfdfgh
You have to think like a Nokia exec.

They were a leader in smartphones but now have no viable smartphone OS.

Somebody ports Android to their smartphone hardware

The correct response is to delay the release of the next version of meego to
improve the security to prevent this sort of hacking.

------
macco
That is actually great news. No Qt needs to be ported to Android. Then it's
get really interesting.

~~~
bergie
Qt for Android? Done: <http://code.google.com/p/android-lighthouse/>

------
drivebyacct2
Makes the "Blackberry tablet to run Android apps" rumor slightly more
interesting, even if to think about rather than necessarily believing that
particular rumor.

------
borism
the problem with maemo/meego isn't the app ecosystem, it's the half-assed
platform itself! there were all the apps that I could possibly need on my
n900, it's just wasn't very enjoyable to use them. for example the built-in
browser sucks on both maemo 4 and 5. thankfully Opera is still building their
mobile browser for both, so my n810 is quite usable device after 3 years.

~~~
windsurfer
I'm using the N900's browser right now. It's quite enjoyable for the most part
:)

